# EMG 81 vs 89 vs 85 vs 60 vs H vs HA ?



## blackrobedone (May 22, 2009)

I just got a new axe with EMG 85s in both the neck and bridge. I was thinking about swapping out the neck 85 for an EMG H or HA (single coil in humbucker box). Anyone tried it? Or what about the 60 in the neck?

Also, what's the difference between 81, 85, 89, 60 - as far as a first hand, "I swapped my 85 for an 81 and . . ." I don't need to know about specs and output or manufacturers info, but just first hand impressions from experience with the swap.

And no, I do not want to waste another $180 on a stinking Bareknuckle! I shit on BKP! EMG is HNL. LOL. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nylis (May 22, 2009)

blackrobedone said:


> I just got a new axe with EMG 85s in both the neck and bridge. I was thinking about swapping out the neck 85 for an EMG H or HA (single coil in humbucker box). Anyone tried it? Or what about the 60 in the neck?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between 81, 85, 89, 60 - as far as a first hand, "I swapped my 85 for an 81 and . . ." I don't need to know about specs and output or manufacturers info, but just first hand impressions from experience with the swap.
> 
> ...



I swapped EMGS for blackouts and I never looked back. I never will either.


----------



## drenzium (May 22, 2009)

81 is trebly - kind of the standard bridge pickup, 85 is more bassy - i guess this is popular in the neck because the bass helps get a smoother tone, the 89 is coil splittable 85 i think - good in the neck because if you split it you'll get twangy cleans, 60 im unsure of to be honest.

i hope thats sarcasm with regard to BKP


----------



## MTech (May 22, 2009)

81 has a certain bite to it that you don't get with the others, but it's more sterile and scooped mids. The 85 has mids but not quite as much bite to it. The 60 is the perfect neck pickup it's not overly bassy like the 85 can be, has great cleans, and smooth liquid lead tone.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 24, 2009)

I had an EMG SA in an ESP MV (alder body, maple neck, rosewood board, TOM, Gibson scale length). It was and still is the best single coil I've ever played. Sweet and juicy in the lower registers for that classic funk sound, yet buttery smooth in the upper registers for soloing. NEVER piercing. And never that knock-on-wood sound you sometimes get with single coils.

The HA is the SA in a humbucker housing. So in other words...

I HIGHLY recommend the EMG HA.


----------



## frigolajm (Jun 19, 2013)

My guitars have the same 85/85 setup. I like it the best. I just got an 89 from ebay and slapped it in the bridge and it sounds very similar to the 81 but slightly warmer. It focuses less on the low frequencies that the 85 focuses on primarily and it sounds similar to the 81. I personally didnt like it. It sounds....well....blah. Like nothing more than a fat strat (SA) pickup


----------



## BabUShka (Jun 19, 2013)

Really depends on which guitar you're putting them in and what kind of high gain you want to get.. I've had several guitars with EMG's, and they all sounded different with the same EMGs.

I prefer the 81 in mahogany guitars for thrash, progressive music and leads. Its tighter and cuts better through the mix than the 85. On the other hand, the 85 sounds fat and dark, I'd use it for doom, stoner or modern metal tones like Korn, Soilwork ++ 

Both great pickups, in their own way.. But overall I do prefer the 81 over 85, it sounds more "open" and has more clarity to my ears. 

I havent tried any single coils from EMG, but i did like the split function from my EMG707tw. I actually LOVED the clean tone the split mode delivered.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy thread bump!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 20, 2013)

Never too dead and rotted for another emg debate lol.


----------

